# Questions about lighting through clear acrylic



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Considering a custom designed tank lid / hood combo out of acrylic (due to easier construction as compared to glass).

For a terrarium / plants only - no animals.

Wondering if acrylic will block any of the wavelengths of the lighting, inhibiting plant growth, or otherwise causing issues.

Also wondering how much the acrylic might fade or haze over time.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

If it's kept clean, light loss is minimal. However, it does scratch easily and thin acrylic is prone to warping.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

I use it for the top of my grow out tank. No issues with the plants, but it will start to warp over time due to heat/humidity. Though mine hasn't warped bad enough to where there are any gaps.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I plan to use 1/4" acrylic and I will be chemically bonding it together in a box shape, so it will be rock solid.


----------



## StormieTuesday (May 10, 2017)

I'm looking at doing something similar, but I'm worried about it's reaction to heat. I have a couple heat lamps. Anybody have any experience with this? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Warping is no joke for lids. I would be really careful. If you are worried about blocking light, you might consider Solacryl (though it is a plastic of some sort, too, I believe). I have read some of Ed's posts about it. It's expensive, but apparently it doesn't block UV. More and more I am reading that UV may be much more useful to dart frogs than was thought for a long time.

Mark


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As far as Flying Squirrel is concerned, there would be minimal light loss through acrylic. Be careful with that as a blanket statement though, as it will filter out pretty much all your uvb light. UVB is of course, to be desired with our frogs, so if you have frogs, then acrylic DOES filter out some very important wavelengths.

Mark, Solacryl has all the same warping problems that any acrylic does. It is simply solar rated acrylic, or acrylic formulated to allow UVB to penetrate. It's the same acrylic as they use in tanning beds.
It sounds like Mathew understands how moisture will warp his acrylic, and is properly edging his lid with a lip, chemically bonded together. As long as he does a good job edging it, those edges should function the same way the sides of an acrylic tank do, reinforcing the lid and basically forcing the lid to remain flat. This should prevent the dreaded, bowl shaped lid.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> As far as Flying Squirrel is concerned, there would be minimal light loss through acrylic. Be careful with that as a blanket statement though, as it will filter out pretty much all your uvb light. UVB is of course, to be desired with our frogs, so if you have frogs, then acrylic DOES filter out some very important wavelengths.
> ....
> It sounds like Mathew understands how moisture will warp his acrylic, and is properly edging his lid with a lip, chemically bonded together. As long as he does a good job edging it, those edges should function the same way the sides of an acrylic tank do, reinforcing the lid and basically forcing the lid to remain flat. This should prevent the dreaded, bowl shaped lid.




Thanks, Doug.

I am only making a terrarium for plants, so luckily I don't need to be concerned for animal's health needs.
I do wonder if any of the filtered wavelengths of light, such as the UV you speak of, are used by plants. If so, then perhaps the acrylic would be a bad idea. If they are fine with just whatever wavelengths pass through, then I'm good. Your thoughts?

I will be bonding and creating the box shape for the custom light hood/lid combo in a similar way to what I did for my paludarium ventilation, as seen here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...i-go-details-very-pic-heavy-6.html#post702317

Over the 6 years I've had that acrylic vent contraption, it has not warped at all. Completely solid, straight, and 90 degree angles all around.

The design for my light hood/lid combo will be different, but the concept is the same.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> As far as Flying Squirrel is concerned, there would be minimal light loss through acrylic.


By the above, I meant that my comments on UVB really didn't apply to your plant only terrarium. 
Plenty of people keep planted vivariums and aquariums with acrylic lids/tops, and have had success with plants.
Plants use light in the 400nm to 700nm portion of the light spectrum. UVB lies just below that, and is not used for photosynthesis. UVB light is NOT required for plants to thrive.
I'm afraid I can't tell you if it can affect colors at all. I have heard it can affect a plants morphology, or how the plant shapes itself as it grows.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Checked out your vent, and it looks great. That is exactly the kind of reinforcement I mean when I talk about how to stop acrylic from warping. Nothing shy of a blowtorch or chemicals, is going to warp that.


----------

